# KH Silberseerunde am Sonntag, 19,08



## Mr Cannondale (16. August 2012)

Hat am kommenden Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine KH Silberseerunde am Sonntag
Treffpunkt wäre dann der Parkplatz direkt vor der Nahebrücke
Salinenstrasse, Saline Karlshalle:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Brauwe...ius=15000&z=16

Um 11.15 Uhr
Fahrtechniklevel:2 bis 3
Tempo eher gemütlich, wir haben genug Zeit
Natürlich mit Einkehr
Ich werde mit der Bahn kommen: RB 13614, Abfahrt in Mainz um 10.24 Ankunft in Kh um 11.01 Uhr
__________________


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2012)

SO ist eppstein. 
wir sind vergangenen SO die rudne schon mal vorgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (16. August 2012)

Was ist kh?


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2012)

bad kreuznach


----------



## stanleydobson (16. August 2012)

Oh man....

Naja scheint aber zu schwer für mich zu sein


----------



## matthias2003 (18. August 2012)

... ist ja genau das richtige Wetter für so was: Ich bin dabei!

Uwe: Du kannst gerne bei mir im Auto mitfahren, sofern es keine weiteren Bahnfahrer gibt.

Matthias


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2012)

Ich komme auch mit.

@Uwe
Ich habe mit Matthias telefoniert. Wir hätten beide nichts dagegen etwas früher zu starten. Wenn er dich mitnimmt, bist du ja nicht mehr auf die Bahn angewiesen.
Wie wärs mit 10:00 Uhr?
Das sollte auch für eventuelle weitere Mitfahrer machbar sein.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. August 2012)

Geht in Ordnung, wenn mich Matthias dann um 9.30 Uhr Abholt


----------



## matthias2003 (19. August 2012)

@Uwe
alles klar, ich bin dann um 9:30Uhr bei Dir

Matthias


----------



## Fubbes (19. August 2012)

@freeman
Dich gibts ja noch! Wie war die Tour? Wir hatten am Ende der Sonntagsrunde um 12:30 bereits 30 Grad. Danach war ich froh zu Hause einen ruhigen zu schieben. Lass dich doch auch mal wieder blicken.

   Daniel


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. August 2012)

Schöne, sauheiße Runde mit verfahrer 
Ich habs nach Hause geschafft: 85km und 1700hm und alle Brunnen gelerrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (19. August 2012)

Jungs - wir können stolz sein:

Amtliches Ergebnis: Bad Kreuznach: 38,4 Grad und damit der viertwärmste Ort heute 

Ein Eintrag in die Clubanalen ist uns sicher. Uwe bekommt die Vereinsmedallie für den heissesten Typen des Tages


----------



## matthias2003 (20. August 2012)

ja, wir sind ganz schön cool! 
Schee wars, danke Uwe!


----------



## matthias2003 (20. August 2012)

Übrigens:

Der Nacktwanderer vom Kuhberg

... und wir waren gestern live dabei!


----------



## [email protected] (20. August 2012)

Der heisseste Typ des Tages war wohl eher der Nacktwanderer  ... aber danach kommt direkt der Uwe 

Mir haben unsere knapp 40km/1000hm gereicht.
Bei bikerfreundlicherem Wetter können wir dann gerne mal die Runde komplett fahren.


----------



## Micha-L (20. August 2012)

Hallo,
würde mir das gerne auch mal angucken. Da ich mit Euch sicher nicht mithalten kann, lieber erstmal alleine.

Passt der Track hier? Oder soll ich besser diesem hier folgen? Oder gibts gar noch eine bessere Variante?

Danke schon im Voraus! 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Mr Cannondale (21. August 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hallo,
> würde mir das gerne auch mal angucken. Da ich mit Euch sicher nicht mithalten kann, lieber erstmal alleine.
> 
> Passt der Track hier? Oder soll ich besser diesem hier folgen? Oder gibts gar noch eine bessere Variante?
> ...


Beide Traks sind zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindwurm (29. August 2012)

Servus zusammen
Kann man die Runde mit nem CC Bike fahren ohne körperliche Behinderungen davon zutragen.
Habs langsam satt immer das gleiche zu fahren und würd gern mal was neues probieren.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## mbonsai (30. August 2012)

Naja die Spitzkehren sind schon etwas schwieriger, aber wenn Du ein bissel Technik mitbringst auch mit dem CC zu fahren.....ich bevorzuge allerdings schon die Schoner, sicherheitshalber


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2012)

bin die rundee schon mit 80mm und schmalen 29er schläppchen gefahren.
etwas mehr luft für die erste abfahrt (durchschlag) böte sich an.
und wenn Du deine teure carbon sattelstütze nicht beim absenken verkratzen willst, nimm lieber den alu ersatz mit


----------



## Lindwurm (3. September 2012)

Servus 
Danke für die Auskunft

Na gut dann werd ich das demnächst auch mal in Angriff nehmen.
Zu Carbon. Soll auch net schneller mache 

Gruß Bernd


----------

